# problemi con wpa

## deneb4

Sto cercando di connettermi ad una rete protetta da wpa. La scheda wireless e' una Broadcom:

```
00:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
```

Inizialmente usavo i driver si windows con ndiswrapper, ora ho istallato i driver che ci sono nel kernel seguendo una guida trovata su questo forum.

Riesco ad utilizzare una rete non protetta, ma con il wpa no, sebbene abbia istallato wpa_supplicant. Vi posto un po di dati:

```
denebtux deneb # lsmod|grep bcm

bcm43xx               416416  0

ieee80211softmac       30464  1 bcm43xx

ieee80211              42612  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
```

```
denebtux deneb # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:E0:98:56:2A:76

                    ESSID:"casa_braschi"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-30 dBm  Noise level=-61 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra: Last beacon: 52ms ago
```

Di seguito l'/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#

# home network; allow all valid ciphers

eapol_version=1

#ap_scan=1

#fast_reauth=1

network={

       ssid="casa_braschi"

       scan_ssid=1

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       psk="password"

}
```

```
denebtux deneb # wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'default' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel' (DEPRECATED)

eapol_version=1

Line: 10 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     63 61 73 61 5f 62 72 61 73 63 68 69               casa_braschi

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

key_mgmt: 0x2

PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=9): [REMOVED]

PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='casa_braschi'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:0b:6b:48:dd:d7

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Starting AP scan (specific SSID)

Scan SSID - hexdump_ascii(len=12):

     63 61 73 61 5f 62 72 61 73 63 68 69               casa_braschi

Trying to get current scan results first without requesting a new scan to speed up initial association

Received 665 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 ssid='casa_braschi' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Trying to associate with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 (SSID='casa_braschi' freq=2462 MHz)

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: using IEEE 802.11i/D3.0

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 8 pairwise 8 key_mgmt 2 proto 1

WPA: set AP WPA IE - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK TKIP

WPA: using PTK TKIP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Invalid argument

Association request to the driver failed

Setting authentication timeout: 5 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=12

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=28

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=16

Received 622 bytes of scan results (2 BSSes)

Scan results: 2

Selecting BSS from priority group 0

0: 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 ssid='casa_braschi' wpa_ie_len=24 rsn_ie_len=0 caps=0x11

   selected based on WPA IE

Already associated with the selected AP.

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8c02 len=29

WEXT: Custom wireless event: 'authenticated'

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=24

Wireless event: new AP: 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

WPA: Association event - clear replay counter

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state CONNECTING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

Cancelling scan request

RX EAPOL from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 41 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Setting authentication timeout: 10 sec 0 usec

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=95

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x89 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Ack)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=0

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 41

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 00 89 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 41 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

State: ASSOCIATED -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 1 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 (ver=1)

WPA: Renewed SNonce - hexdump(len=32): 50 92 06 4b f4 7c ef f4 66 4a fa 36 91 83 85 60 ae c1 87 12 19 10 8a 72 10 45 a4 1d 07 37 23 18

WPA: PMK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: PTK - hexdump(len=64): [REMOVED]

WPA: WPA IE for msg 2/4 - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 41 50 92 06 4b f4 7c ef f4 66 4a fa 36 91 83 85 60 ae c1 87 12 19 10 8a 72 10 45 a4 1d 07 37 23 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c9 7c 99 3f 18 6f 19 6c 63 fd af 9d 4c a8 bf 24 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

RX EAPOL from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 42 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 89 43 64 61 68 49 30 40 20 fb d5 97 cd 96 40 94 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=119

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x1c9 (ver=1 keyidx=0 rsvd=0 Pairwise Install Ack MIC)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=24

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 42

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 89 43 64 61 68 49 30 40 20 fb d5 97 cd 96 40 94

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=123): 01 03 00 77 fe 01 c9 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 42 29 4d 58 f4 0e e3 06 7a 0e 53 e7 5e 46 0f 24 45 aa ec 39 c1 d9 49 43 ed 00 4c 9f 57 b5 4c 57 c9 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 89 43 64 61 68 49 30 40 20 fb d5 97 cd 96 40 94 00 18 dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> 4WAY_HANDSHAKE

WPA: RX message 3 of 4-Way Handshake from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 (ver=1)

WPA: IE KeyData - hexdump(len=24): dd 16 00 50 f2 01 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02 01 00 00 50 f2 02

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 4/4

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 01 09 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ea f5 79 0f 99 12 d2 4a af c5 d1 49 1a 45 6c 43 00 00

WPA: Installing PTK to the driver.

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 00 00 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=0 set_tx=1 seq_len=6 key_len=32

State: 4WAY_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

RX EAPOL from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

RX EAPOL - hexdump(len=131): 01 03 00 7f fe 03 91 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 43 c1 bd cd ed cc 36 89 7e b3 1d 23 f2 13 ca df 8f 16 a8 8b 54 f0 f1 4b b4 ac b3 34 8b c1 a2 cf d9 6a df a8 fa d9 00 14 a4 0d dc 46 47 4d d6 c7 b3 61 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 fa cc 9d a4 f5 97 17 f6 49 93 3c 81 b1 c7 23 00 20 9f 16 11 3c db af 8c ab 64 95 dd 38 ab 43 57 81 2c 7f e1 6c 00 b6 a6 7f 8e 0c ce 4c ee 9c 5f 47

IEEE 802.1X RX: version=1 type=3 length=127

  EAPOL-Key type=254

  key_info 0x391 (ver=1 keyidx=1 rsvd=0 Group Ack MIC Secure)

  key_length=32 key_data_length=32

  replay_counter - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 43

  key_nonce - hexdump(len=32): c1 bd cd ed cc 36 89 7e b3 1d 23 f2 13 ca df 8f 16 a8 8b 54 f0 f1 4b b4 ac b3 34 8b c1 a2 cf d9

  key_iv - hexdump(len=16): 6a df a8 fa d9 00 14 a4 0d dc 46 47 4d d6 c7 b3

  key_rsc - hexdump(len=8): 61 08 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_id (reserved) - hexdump(len=8): 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  key_mic - hexdump(len=16): 60 fa cc 9d a4 f5 97 17 f6 49 93 3c 81 b1 c7 23

WPA: RX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=131): 01 03 00 7f fe 03 91 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 43 c1 bd cd ed cc 36 89 7e b3 1d 23 f2 13 ca df 8f 16 a8 8b 54 f0 f1 4b b4 ac b3 34 8b c1 a2 cf d9 6a df a8 fa d9 00 14 a4 0d dc 46 47 4d d6 c7 b3 61 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 fa cc 9d a4 f5 97 17 f6 49 93 3c 81 b1 c7 23 00 20 9f 16 11 3c db af 8c ab 64 95 dd 38 ab 43 57 81 2c 7f e1 6c 00 b6 a6 7f 8e 0c ce 4c ee 9c 5f 47

WPA: RX message 1 of Group Key Handshake from 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 (ver=1)

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> GROUP_HANDSHAKE

WPA: Group Key - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

WPA: Installing GTK to the driver (keyidx=1 tx=0).

WPA: RSC - hexdump(len=6): 61 08 00 00 00 00

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=2 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=6 key_len=32

WPA: Sending EAPOL-Key 2/2

WPA: TX EAPOL-Key - hexdump(len=99): 01 03 00 5f fe 03 11 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 42 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5d fb 1b 21 f5 c5 b5 73 d3 49 a3 ff f0 f4 db ca 00 00

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

Cancelling authentication timeout

State: GROUP_HANDSHAKE -> COMPLETED

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->1 (UP)

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=6

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=1

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=1

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATING

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state SUCCESS

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state AUTHENTICATED

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state IDLE

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=1 ifi_flags=0x11043 ([UP][RUNNING][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

EAPOL: startWhen --> 0
```

Di seguito le ultime righe del dmesg

```
bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 30-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

SoftMAC: generic IE set to dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

SoftMAC: Canceling existing associate request!

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Queueing Authentication Request to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

SoftMAC: Cannot associate without being authenticated, requested authentication

SoftMAC: Sent Authentication Request to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76.

printk: 108 messages suppressed.

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

SoftMAC: sent association request!

SoftMAC: associated!

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 2, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: replay detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76 previous TSC 000000000860 received TSC 0000000002a8

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 8/64

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 2/512

bcm43xx: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/512

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Microcode rev 0x127, pl 0xe (2005-04-18  02:36:27)

bcm43xx: Radio turned on

bcm43xx: Chip initialized

bcm43xx: 30-bit DMA initialized

bcm43xx: Keys cleared

bcm43xx: Selected 802.11 core (phytype 2)

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

bcm43xx: set security called, .level = 0, .enabled = 0, .encrypt = 0

SoftMAC: generic IE set to dd160050f20101000050f20201000050f20201000050f202

SoftMAC: Canceling existing associate request!

SoftMAC: Associate: Scanning for networks first.

SoftMAC: Start scanning with channel: 1

SoftMAC: Scanning 14 channels

SoftMAC: Scanning finished

SoftMAC: Queueing Authentication Request to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

SoftMAC: Cannot associate without being authenticated, requested authentication

SoftMAC: Sent Authentication Request to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76.

printk: 83 messages suppressed.

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

SoftMAC: sent association request!

SoftMAC: associated!

bcm43xx: set security called, .active_key = 0, .level = 2, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

bcm43xx: set security called, .enabled = 1, .encrypt = 1

printk: 56 messages suppressed.

TKIP: ICV error detected: STA=00:e0:98:56:2a:76
```

```
denebtux deneb # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0B:6B:48:DD:D7

          inet6 addr: fe80::20b:6bff:fe48:ddd7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:14280 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:202 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1185 (1.1 Kb)  TX bytes:11543 (11.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000
```

```

denebtux deneb # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"casa_braschi"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:E0:98:56:2A:76

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000-0000  Security mode:open

          Link Quality=95/100  Signal level=-38 dBm  Noise level=-64 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:15145  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
denebtux deneb # ping 192.168.1.254

PING 192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.13 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.13 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
```

----------

## crisandbea

ad occhio direi che hai il file 

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

  sballato,

dai uno sguardo a 

```
man wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 configurazione  5.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

questo ad esempio è il mio:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="<inserisci l'essid>"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

# pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

# group=CCMP TKIP

#psk="<password in formato testo>"

        psk=<password in formato numerico ottenuta tramite "wpa_passphrase">

}
```

l'esempio è per una cossesione WPA1, se ti connetti ad una WPA2 cambia i parametri pairwise e group sostituendo quelli comentati

----------

## deneb4

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=2

network={

        ssid="casa_braschi"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        auth_alg=OPEN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        #pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=TKIP

        #group=CCMP TKIP

        psk= pass in formato numerico

}

```

```
denebtux deneb # wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

Authentication with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 timed out.

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

Authentication with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

```

provando nel dmesg mi aggiunge wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

## crisandbea

@deneb4

hai i moduli 

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

```

abilitati nel kernel vero ?

----------

## deneb4

sisi ci sono tutti

----------

## crisandbea

 *deneb4 wrote:*   

> sisi ci sono tutti

 

se il comando lo lanci cosi: 

```
 wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  -D wext -w
```

che ti dice ?

----------

## deneb4

usando la chiave "vera": 

```
denebtux deneb #  wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  -D wext -w

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

WPA: Could not find AP from the scan results

WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:e0:98:56:2a:76 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

e qui si ferma.

Mentre usando la chiave  calcolata esadecimale:

```
denebtux deneb #  wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  -D wext -w

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

Associated with 00:e0:98:56:2a:76

WPA: 4-Way Handshake failed - pre-shared key may be incorrect

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with SSID 'casa_braschi'

```

e continua all'infintio

----------

